# Describe you sex life with a movie title



## csb (May 4, 2012)

We've been cracking up about this...describe your sex life, using a movie title.

For example:

The Fast and the Furious


----------



## jmbeck (May 4, 2012)

Much Ado about Nothing


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2012)

Home Alone


----------



## jmbeck (May 4, 2012)

That's the title in my married post-kids world.

When I was a bachelor, in my mind it was _I Am Legend_. If you ask my lady friends, it was probably _Speed Racer._


----------



## Supe (May 4, 2012)

Waist Deep


----------



## YMZ PE (May 4, 2012)

Under Siege, because of Parenthood.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 4, 2012)

Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 4, 2012)

A Series of Unfortunate Events...


----------



## CivilGiant (May 4, 2012)

Dazed and Confused (post marriage with kids)


----------



## pbrme (May 4, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Home Alone Castaway


Fixit. * "Willllsonnnn"*


----------



## EM_PS (May 4, 2012)

How to train your dragon


----------



## Master slacker (May 4, 2012)

Since we have a two year old and a 3 month old, it's either:

1) *Finding Nemo*

OR

2) *Bringing Up Baby*


----------



## Road Guy (May 4, 2012)

The Hangover


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 4, 2012)

The Untouchables....?

Actually I have no complaints in that department. Mrs. Chuck has joined a gym and it's really been a huge improvement in that department.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 4, 2012)

^ That, and drunken Painting With a Twist, right?


----------



## bradlelf (May 4, 2012)

The Island of Dr Moreau

But seriously, after getting married and having kids I would say ... "Land of the Lost", maybe "Bounty Hunter". Ill stick with Bounty Hunter.


----------



## csb (May 4, 2012)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 4, 2012)

Free Willy


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 4, 2012)

Dirty Harry


----------



## roadwreck (May 4, 2012)

The Headless Horseman


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 4, 2012)

I Am Legend


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 4, 2012)

Things to do in Denver When Your Dead


----------



## Krakosky (May 4, 2012)

Vacancy


----------



## csb (May 4, 2012)

Black Beauty


----------



## Dark Knight (May 4, 2012)

I am surprised no one has said xXx


----------



## Master slacker (May 4, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Vacancy


Maybe I'm just too deviant by nature, but this coming from a chick is a little... um... interesting? :huh:


----------



## frazil (May 4, 2012)

csb said:


> Black Beauty


 :dunno: 
Bedknobs and broomsticks


----------



## csb (May 4, 2012)

My husband has uttered "Flicka!" and then "Black Beauty," both of which are totally inappropriate and made me laugh pretty hard.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2012)

The real question here is did that make him pretty hard.


----------



## frazil (May 4, 2012)

:lmao: flicka!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2012)

Flicka was the name of my rental car on vacation one year.


----------



## csb (May 4, 2012)

In high school my answer would have been Cars.


----------



## engineergurl (May 4, 2012)

Most of the time I would say Gone with the Wind, but those few days we get to see each other each month, Fire Down Below or Twister...


----------



## mudpuppy (May 4, 2012)

Up


----------



## Master slacker (May 4, 2012)

*Anaconda*


----------



## engineergurl (May 4, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> *Anaconda*


That's my dogs name


----------



## EM_PS (May 4, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> The real question here is did that make him pretty hard.


8 mm


----------



## pbrme (May 4, 2012)




----------



## engineergurl (May 4, 2012)

I keep waiting for someone to say willie wonka and the chocolate factory...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 4, 2012)

You never go ass to mouth!


----------



## EM_PS (May 4, 2012)

Any given Sunday


----------



## Dark Knight (May 5, 2012)

Once Upon A Time


----------



## EM_PS (May 5, 2012)

Peewee's Big Adventure

and for Krak:

Toy Story


----------



## engineergurl (May 5, 2012)

daum... EM with a zing...


----------



## rktman (May 5, 2012)

"Gone in 60 Seconds"


----------



## Krakosky (May 5, 2012)

Haha.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 6, 2012)

EM_PS said:


> Peewee's Big Adventure
> 
> and for Krak:
> 
> Toy Story


Batteries Not Included


----------



## mudpuppy (May 6, 2012)

Ace in the Hole


----------



## ktulu (May 6, 2012)

8 seconds


----------



## Supe (May 6, 2012)

Human Centipede


----------



## YMZ PE (May 6, 2012)

You never go ass to mouth!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 6, 2012)

It's never my idea!


----------



## DVINNY (May 7, 2012)

_GREAT EXPECTATIONS_

_or_

_DEEP IMPACT_

_or _

_BEAUTY AND THE BEAST_

_or _

_FIST FULL OF DOLLARS_


----------



## ElCid03 (May 7, 2012)

On the Waterfront


----------



## cement (May 7, 2012)

Chamber of secrets


----------



## engineergurl (May 7, 2012)

cement said:


> Chamber of secrets


as opposed to the Goblet of Fire?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 7, 2012)

Or the Deathly Hallows...


----------



## YMZ PE (May 7, 2012)

There Will Be Blood


----------



## engineergurl (May 7, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> There Will Be Blood



EWWWWW! that's just gross....


----------



## YMZ PE (May 7, 2012)

That's what I was going for! :thankyou:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 7, 2012)

A few ideas from the library:

Basic

Days of Thunder

Without a Paddle

Wanted

Gone in 60 Seconds

The Fast and the Furious

Once Upon a Time in Mexico


----------



## YMZ PE (May 7, 2012)

No Count(ry) for Old Men


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 7, 2012)

Good Morning Vietnam


----------



## EM_PS (May 7, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> No Count(ry) for Old Men


^ I see what you did there.

Kung Pow! Enter the Fist

and for VT: The Jerk


----------



## engineergurl (May 7, 2012)

I wouldn't mind some Day's of Thunder... wait, when is Memorial Day weekend?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 8, 2012)

Mammorial Day?


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 8, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> There Will Be Blood


Gross



EM_PS said:


> Kung Pow! Enter the Fist


Also gross


----------



## csb (May 8, 2012)

Memphis Belle

Wait, that's just a movie full of people I'd want to have sex with...sorry


----------



## humner (May 8, 2012)

The Never Ending Story


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 8, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> Fire Down Below


Are you a redhead or do you have a venereal disease?


----------



## YMZ PE (May 8, 2012)

EM_PS said:


> Kung Pow! Enter the Fist
> 
> and for VT: The Jerk


:lmao:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 8, 2012)

Rash


----------



## YMZ PE (May 8, 2012)

^ First week and already spamming EB? Nice.


----------



## EM_PS (May 8, 2012)

Almost Famous


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 8, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> ^ First week and already spamming EB? Nice.


It's how I roll.


----------



## EM_PS (May 8, 2012)

how is the job? I got a bunch of tree huggin' kooks banging on buckets like indian war drums goin' on...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 8, 2012)

Good, got thrown right into the fire. They expect a lot up front as they are buried and trying to get back on schedule with several projects. They needed more hands on deck.


----------



## csb (May 8, 2012)

"More Hands on Deck"

Haven't seen that one yet.


----------



## Krakosky (May 8, 2012)

Did you bring in a party size batch of scotch ramen for lunch on your first day to win them over?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 8, 2012)

No , just some ex-lax brownies.

Honestly the fridge at this place is stoked with beer and vodka.


----------



## Supe (May 8, 2012)

Outbreak

The Bone Collector


----------



## mevans154 (May 8, 2012)

"The Longest Yard"


----------



## Master slacker (May 8, 2012)

Supe said:


> *The Bone Collector*


:ghey:


----------



## Supe (May 9, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > *The Bone Collector*
> ...


Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## csb (May 9, 2012)

Big


----------



## OSUguy98 (May 9, 2012)

While You Were Sleeping


----------



## mevans154 (May 9, 2012)

The Naked Gun


----------



## csb (May 9, 2012)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## Supe (May 9, 2012)

Zookeeper


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2012)

Hair


----------



## csb (May 9, 2012)

It Happened One Night


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 9, 2012)

A Civil Action


----------



## YMZ PE (May 9, 2012)

A Few Good Men


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 9, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Hair


Really gross



YMZ PE said:


> A Few Good Men


Wow!


----------



## mudpuppy (May 10, 2012)

It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## mudpuppy (May 10, 2012)

Guess Who's Coming to Dinner


----------



## Ble_PE (May 10, 2012)

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Master slacker (May 10, 2012)

8 Mile


----------



## csb (May 10, 2012)

Lady and the Tramp


----------



## YMZ PE (May 10, 2012)

Alien vs. Predator

(This is turning into a Horse is to Stable-type thread...)


----------



## mudpuppy (May 10, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> 8 Mile


I've been on 8 Mile. Believe me, you don't want your sex life to look like that.


----------



## Krakosky (May 10, 2012)

^ ditto.


----------



## Master slacker (May 10, 2012)

8 Mile as in my wang...

Girth.


----------



## Krakosky (May 10, 2012)

8 miles wide and long? That's quite a PE-ness you have there!


----------



## YMZ PE (May 10, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> 8 Mile as in my wang...
> 
> Girth.


"Ouch." - Mrs. Master slacker


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 10, 2012)

Liquor in the front, poker in the rear.


----------



## engineergurl (May 10, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Liquor in the front, poker in the rear.


I still feel like an idiot every time I see that now.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 10, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Liquor in the front, poker in the rear.


I have a friend who constantly gets that one backwards, but doesn't realize it. I won't correct him because it's too funny.


----------



## EM_PS (May 10, 2012)

Big Trouble in Little China

Pale Rider

Earth Girls are Easy


----------



## pbrme (May 10, 2012)

The Decent

Pinocchio







Invasion of the Body Snatchers

Despicable Me






The Great Outdoors

Planes, Trains &amp; Automobiles


----------



## YMZ PE (May 10, 2012)

pbrme said:


>


Is your name Buck?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 10, 2012)

^^^ I know what Buck likes to do...


----------



## pbrme (May 10, 2012)

wiggle your big toe


----------



## kevo_55 (May 11, 2012)

Big trouble in little China.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 11, 2012)

^I think that one has been mentioned before, but it's especially fitting for you!


----------



## YMZ PE (May 11, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> ^I think that one has been mentioned before, but it's especially fitting for you!


Why, is his wife Chinese? Or have you seen kevo's big trouble?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 11, 2012)

Not really, but I can't resist...

The Men Who Stare at Goats


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 11, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Not really, but I can't resist...
> 
> The Men Who Stare at Goats*e*


Fixed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 11, 2012)

^^^ *facepalm*


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 11, 2012)

FLBuff PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Not really, but I can't resist...
> ...


Great movie.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 11, 2012)

Bangkok Nights


----------



## csb (May 11, 2012)

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom


----------



## Master slacker (May 12, 2012)

Top Gun


----------



## Supe (May 12, 2012)

The Ring


----------



## envirotex (May 12, 2012)

Mr. envirotex says Dazed and Confused.


----------



## Dleg (May 13, 2012)

Snatch

Over the Hedge

Wallace and Gromit in A Close Shave


----------



## PE-ness (May 13, 2012)

Big


----------



## engineergurl (May 13, 2012)

I MISSED YOU PE-ness!!!!


----------



## YMZ PE (May 13, 2012)

I'm fascinated! How does one make 400+ posts entirely from the perspective of a wang?


----------



## csb (May 15, 2012)

Careful...you might make Testee jealous.

Safe

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1656190/


----------



## Dleg (May 15, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> I'm fascinated! How does one make 400+ posts entirely from the perspective of a wang?


You're obviously not a man.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 16, 2012)

csb said:


> Careful...you might make Testee jealous.


There's only one? And it has penis envy? Aww. 



Dleg said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fascinated! How does one make 400+ posts entirely from the perspective of a wang?
> ...


I guess you'd have to be that, or a real d*ck.


----------

